# Just bought a PC online, and here are specs. What can I do?



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi! I know this is overkill, but I bought this PC from I buy power .com and I think I might have missed something, and I wanted to know if I rushed too fast, I am pretty sure that your going to tell me that a 750 Watt PSU does not run 2 video cards of that magnitude, but is there anything else?

I'm in this area of the forums also, because I have no idea if I can overclock the processor, or if I can even handle it.

I only have 250 left in the budget, and I just need some help because I think I rushed!!!
Here it is:

Congratulations! You order has been successfully processed.
IBuyPower Computer ORDER CONFIRMATION



Intel Quad-Core Configurator $4,324.00	1 $4,324.00

Case ( Coolermaster HAF 932 Full-Tower Gaming Case w/420W Power Supply 

Power Supply ( 750 Watt -- Corsair CMPSU-750TX Power Supply Quad SLI Ready )
Processor Intel Core 2 Extreme Quad-Core Processor QX9650 (4x 3.0GHz/12MB L2 Cache/1333FSB) Free 4GB Pen Drive )

Processor Cooling ( [$10 OFF Mail-In Rebate] [=== Silent ===] Thermaltake V1 CPU Cooling Fan System Kit Silent & Overclocking Proof = Maximum cooling efficiency for quietness and performance )

Motherboard ( [CrossFire] Asus Maximus II Formula Intel P45 CrossFire Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA Raid, USB 2.0, IEEE-1394, Dual PCI-E MB )

Memory ( 4 GB [2 GB X2] DDR2-800 PC6400 Memory Module Corsair XMS2 Xtreme w/Heat Spreader )

Video Card ( 2x ATI Radeon HD 4870-X2 DDR5 2GB PCI-Express x16 - running CrossFire mode )


Hard Drive ( 320 GB HARD DRIVE [Serial-ATA-II, 3Gb, 7200 RPM, 16M Cache] )



CD/DVD Drive ( [** Special !!! ***] LG GGW-H20L BLU-RAY Re-Writer & DVD±R/±RW Burner Internal Combo Drive Black --- [reads and burns High Definition Blu-Ray discs, as well as DVD and CD formats] )

Sound Card ( Creative Lab Sound Blaster X-Fi ExtremeGamer )
Speaker System ( [Black] Logitech X-540 5.1 Surround Speakers + Subwoofer )
Network Card ( Killer K1 - Online Gaming Accelerator - w/ 333Mhz Network Processing Unit + Lag & Latency Reduction Technology )

USB 2.0 Accessories ( Built-in USB 2.0 Ports )

Flash Media Reader/Writer ( 12-In-1 Internal Flash Media Card Reader/Writer Black )
Operation System ( Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium + [Free 60-Day !!!] Microsoft Office 2007(Word, Excel, Outlook, PowerPoint, Access ....) 32-Bit )
Media Center Remote Control & TV Tuner ( MS Media Center Remote Control and Receiver + MS Media Center IR Wireless Keyboard )
Case Round Cable ( Professional wiring for all cables inside the system tower )
Case Round Cable ( Rounded Cables for Floppy/HDD/CD/DVD/CD-RW/DVD-RW Drives )
Case Round Cable ( Tuniq TX-2 High Performance Thermal Compound the best interface between your CPU and the heatsinks by its unique designed molecular size and shape )

Warranty ( Warranty Service Standard 3-Year Limited Warranty + Lifetime Technical Support )
Rush Service ( Rush Service Fee (not shipping fee) [RUSH !!!], Ship Out in Next Business Day )

Subtotal :	$4,324.00

Tax :	$0.00

Fedex Standard Overnight + Fuel Surcharge:	$164.00

Total: $4,488.00


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't see anything missing, and yes that power supply is definitely too weak. :laugh: I think you'll need a 1000W unit to do it justice.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

$160 for overnight service....I say take that cash and put it toward the PSU and get 2day delivery for a quarter of the price.


----------



## potticus (Sep 24, 2005)

There is over 1000W in the tin, I believe the HAF 932 is designed to use 2 PSUs. It is right that this is with the 750W and 420W separate? If you set it up sensibly using both, I don't see why power should be a problem, 1170W total isn't bad.

Damn it's cheap to shop for pcs in the states


----------



## Silverel (Sep 16, 2008)

Get a second identical drive and do a RAID 0 config. That'll boost your speed a little bit more. I think for 250$ you could get two drives and do RAID 0+1 for data retention.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

SeanSpade said:


> Tuniq TX-2 High Performance Thermal Compound *the best interface between your CPU and the heatsinks* by its unique designed molecular size and shape



LIES

Arctic silver 5 FTW. ray:


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you guys!! I found out I was getting killed on interest, so I chose not to do it.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

you could build a equivalent machine for atleast 50% of that cost


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Probably not 50% but if you did it yourself it would definately be cheaper.


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

if you are on a budget, and really want to cut price... look at amd for proc, Intel proc is 5x more expensive, and honestly what do you need 2 4870x2? are you going to power more than 2 40" monitors at 2540x1600?? and for me, i would suggest getting a bigger than 320 gb hdd, at least 2, and if you gonna do raid, i would suggest 3 for raid 0+1 for speed and security... but that is just my suggestion, feel free to shoot me down if i am way off base... and i could build you a comparable computer, that would be better in alot of aspects for about 65% of that price...


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Hardwarenerd said:


> look at amd for proc, Intel proc is 5x more expensive,


:4-thatsba:4-thatsba:4-thatsba

Intel may be a few bucks more expensive, but they are better anyway.


----------

